# 7000 AED DEPB LEFT IN UAE ( is there any legalities I have to face when I get to USA)



## majoy_ona (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello, 

I am currently working in UAE and I have dept in ADCB worth 7000AED in credit card, 

I went back to philippines and I realized I cannot come back because my fiancee and I applied for fiancee visa in US and get married there and live there.

Now, I dont have work at all.. is there any legalities I have to face when I get to USA with dept in UAE? 

or can I settle it with the bank to stop the interest from growing and pay the net which is 7K aed? 

will they be able to put me in jail when I get to US? 

I would appreciate your help.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No, they would not be able to put you in jail in the USA as you have broken no laws there.

Yes, you can settle with the bank by simply paying the full amount plus any accrued interest and charges - do it quickly as the fees will grow very quickkly indeed.

If you do not repay it, you could never come back to the UAE and you would not be able to take flights which transit through the UAE.


----------

